# أضحك فرفش !!



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه حلوة 

بس سمعتها قبل كده يا مايكل

شكرا ليك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

*اسمعيها تاني يا تاسوني

رخامه بقي

شكرا ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

> *اسمعيها تاني يا تاسوني
> 
> رخامه بقي
> 
> شكرا ع مرورك الجميل*



طبعا يا مايكل هسمعها تانى

رخامة لا متقولش على نفسك كده

ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا يا مايكل هسمعها تانى
> 
> رخامة لا متقولش على نفسك كده
> 
> ...




*
طبعا هتسمعيها تاني 


عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي مايكل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسي رووكا ع مرورك


نورتيني​*


----------



## hanysabry (1 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا هاني ع مرورك


نورتني​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> طبعا هتسمعيها تاني
> 
> 
> عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:​*



مش هرد عليك عشان الموضوع ميبوزش زى كل مرة

هقوللك كلمة واحدة بس الله يسامحك

هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش هرد عليك عشان الموضوع ميبوزش زى كل مرة
> 
> هقوللك كلمة واحدة بس الله يسامحك
> 
> ...





*هو لسه هيبوظ يختي


اتعودت ع كده مدام دخلتي فيه 30:​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 أغسطس 2010)

:new6::yahoo:جااااااااااااااامدة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع مرورك الجميل


مسيحية مصرية​*


----------

